# Other Aquarium Forums > Marine Tanks >  Xmant's Pico Tank

## Xmant

My 26 days old 10 litres pico tank. Lost 1 yellow striped maroon clown fish when I tried to pair them up.

----------


## koolman

Finding NEMO.. Very beautifully setup..

----------


## cdckjn

I think that the maroon clown will be very fierce, may attack your other 2 clowns in such a small tank. Better to pair 2 normal clown fishes with something else.

----------


## hellomyfriend

Hello . into marine now? hehehe

----------


## Xmant

> Finding NEMO.. Very beautifully setup..


Thanks.




> I think that the maroon clown will be very fierce, may attack your other 2 clowns in such a small tank. Better to pair 2 normal clown fishes with something else.


Understood of what you have meant. Still thinking of what should I do next. :Roll Eyes: 




> Hello . into marine now? hehehe


Yup. Still have my freshwater shrimps with me. :Grin:

----------


## blue33

very nice. recently saw a friend setup a 1ft cube tank also, very nice. feel the urge to build one  :Grin:

----------


## Xmant

> very nice. recently saw a friend setup a 1ft cube tank also, very nice. feel the urge to build one


Welcome on board and enjoy the marine setup.

I am new to marine set up too, many things to be learnt. Learning is fun and enjoy at one expense which we know it as hobby. The tank that I am using is 1ft GEX tank: rectangular in shape, the smallest size.

More important, you must have a passion in it so that you can enjoy the fun of learning.

----------


## cdckjn

Anything smaller than a 2ft tank, without proper equipment such as a skimmer and filtering equipment and lighting (for a FOWLR - Fish Only With Live Rock) is going to be problem. If you want corals, be prepared to have a chiller to cool the temperature down.

In this case, with only 2 simple corals (anemone and another torch? ) it is ok to be without chiller as the top of tank is not covered and water evaporates to cool temperature (although it is more like 30 degrees these days).

So if you really want to just keep it this way simple and low-tech, just sell away the maroon clown and perhaps buy 2 firefish (although they can really jump - so must cover your tank) - else buy some blue chromis - but not blue tang or nay tangs - they grow big very fast.

clown fish is consider a hardy fish for beginner.

----------


## blue33

For such small tank the best way is to change water, not much things needed to add beside lighting, pump and a fan to cool the water down. Sea water is cheap, just buy more and store it up with a pump, 10 litres cost only $1.50 from what i learnt from my friend. FOWLR tank is easy to keep than keeping corals.

Meanwhile still have a 4ft planted tank to get me kicking, unlikely to start one for now.  :Very Happy: 




> Welcome on board and enjoy the marine setup.
> 
> I am new to marine set up too, many things to be learnt. Learning is fun and enjoy at one expense which we know it as hobby. The tank that I am using is 1ft GEX tank: rectangular in shape, the smallest size.
> 
> More important, you must have a passion in it so that you can enjoy the fun of learning.

----------


## Xmant

BTW, how do I go about buying saltwater? Do they just deliver 10 or 20 litres?

----------


## cdckjn

If you go to the LFS at PasirRis side, thety normally sells bags of seawater at a price. I normally don't do that but rather mix my own in a large pail and then use that to change water. The other way is to have a sump, which more or less doubles your amount of water. In the sump, you will then have space of the skimmer and your water change can be less frequent.

----------


## Xmant

> If you go to the LFS at PasirRis side, thety normally sells bags of seawater at a price. I normally don't do that but rather mix my own in a large pail and then use that to change water. The other way is to have a sump, which more or less doubles your amount of water. In the sump, you will then have space of the skimmer and your water change can be less frequent.


I have checked before. It comes in a pack of 20L. Pretty heavy for me to bring back home as I don't drive :Opps: . So far I mixed my own saltwater. My tank hold about 10L of saltwater, so I don't have much problem of doing my WC.

----------


## Ukiya

Woah your tank is very small to host 2 different clowns together.. You should get some tiny goby for your pico tank!!

----------


## hellomyfriend

> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Understood of what you have meant. Still thinking of what should I do next.
> 
> 
> Yup. Still have my freshwater shrimps with me.


 
i think is time you share with me some marine tips already hahaha

----------


## cdckjn

If I were you, you will be better off, to set up a sump, where the sump will double up the amount of water in the system, and the water quailty will improve.

----------


## Xmant

New update - Photo taken today 6 July 2011

----------


## Xmant

> i think is time you share with me some marine tips already hahaha


The idea behind this tank setting is to make it as simple as possible. I only use an Ocean Free OHF without any filtering medium. This is mainly to provide the water circulation as required by fish and corals, neither too strong nor too weak. Chaeto is used to help to remove any waste produced by fish and corals, modified of Berlin filtering method. It is placed in the OHF with 24 hours lighting.

Currently, I do a 15-20% WC twice per week. As for main tank lighting, I use T5 standard set, 1 white and 1 blue for marine set up. No protein skimmer or surface skimmer is used. The surface oil can be cleared by air bubbling which was shown on my top right of my photo, white tubing. My tank temperature is around 25C.

----------


## cdckjn

It appears that with current setup it will be fine. With 1 fish, 1 clam and several hardy but fussy corals (sun corals, anemone, zoos..) no skimmer and water change will be fine. It is looking very nice now with the setup and scaping. Great Job keep it up!

----------


## Xmant

> It appears that with current setup it will be fine. With 1 fish, 1 clam and several hardy but fussy corals (sun corals, anemone, zoos..) no skimmer and water change will be fine. It is looking very nice now with the setup and scaping. Great Job keep it up!


Thanks. 

This maroon clown is pretty aggressive, had killed 3 clown fish. Don't have any intention to add anymore fish.

----------


## soonhong

Very nice and simple setup.....

----------


## Xmant

> Very nice and simple setup.....


So ...when would you come and join the other dark side? I have sexy shrimps dancing in my tank. :Grin:

----------


## sungod666

with proper skimmer, filtration, live rock and sands, i only change the water once every 2 months. amount change is 50%. otherwise i monitor salinity through pinpoint monitor and top up RO water when the salinity go up. there no need to change water weekly unlike freshwater. Corals, shrimps, and the ICh prone blue tang all survive happily. A UV is a must for small setup if you want your life to be easy. keep algae and ICH away. For corals, u also need to dose Zooplankton.

----------


## Xmant

> with proper skimmer, filtration, live rock and sands, i only change the water once every 2 months. amount change is 50%. otherwise i monitor salinity through pinpoint monitor and top up RO water when the salinity go up. there no need to change water weekly unlike freshwater. Corals, shrimps, and the ICh prone blue tang all survive happily. A UV is a must for small setup if you want your life to be easy. keep algae and ICH away. For corals, u also need to dose Zooplankton.


Thanks for your advise.

BTW, why are you selling away your 105L marine tank setup?

----------


## sungod666

i have 2x 105 L set up. initially plan to sell one away to do a 5 ft but decided to keep it anyway. quite a waste to let go of a new tank at deep discount so i sold the corals in one fo it and turn it into a FOWLR tank. the other remain as a reef tank

----------


## Zee

Hi bro, any updates to your tank?

----------


## Xmant

Update on my pico tank

----------


## fizzy

thats a nice little nano tank, the maroon clown is a very aggresive fish and should only be kept with its own kind, the only way you can mix clowns is in a very large tank, i have been keeping marines for over 20yrs now and have learnd alot along the way, if you are not using a skimmer then make sure you do regular water changes.

----------


## Xmant

> thats a nice little nano tank, the maroon clown is a very aggresive fish and should only be kept with its own kind, the only way you can mix clowns is in a very large tank, i have been keeping marines for over 20yrs now and have learnd alot along the way, if you are not using a skimmer then make sure you do regular water changes.


Thanks for your advice.

----------


## diazman

What type of HOF is that? looks really sleek.

----------


## Xmant

> What type of HOF is that? looks really sleek.


That was an Ocean Free OHF, the biggest size, that I have got for my pico tank to act as a current circulator. I have removed all the filter medias that came with it and replaced with chaeto only to absorb all the possible nitrate in the saltwater. On top of this OHF, I have DIY a lighting which made of white LED, turned on for about 3/4 of the day.

----------


## diazman

Mind sharing where you get the HOF, its Wattage usage and how much? been looking for one large HOF but none suitable one. haha.

----------


## Xmant

> Mind sharing where you get the HOF, its Wattage usage and how much? been looking for one large HOF but none suitable one. haha.


I bought it from Y934, Aquastar. The model type is OHF2, it could be medium size. The power consumption is 5W. However as for the price, I can't recall the exact, around from $15 - $30.

----------


## diazman

Right, many thanks! gonna source for one soon

----------


## cdckjn

Your cleaner shrimp is getting too big for your tank. once the maroon clown gets bigger, it will bully the other fishes. Your yellow-tail fishes are alos aggressive in nature, and now each occupying a corner so no fighting. After they all get bigger, situation will be worse.

----------


## spkentchai

Yeah...size does matters in marine...bigger they get....more fierce they become

----------

